# Womb Lining



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

im due for transfer on Friday and I have had my scan today and my womb 7.1mm 


They have upped my climaval from 3 a day to 4 a day.


I have always had a thin womb lining... 


I'm really worried it won't thicken, has anyone any advice?


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just want to wish you lots of luck 
With regards to womb lining have you tried a hot water bottle and acupuncture?


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Raspberry leaf tea is meant to help increase lining as well----


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm 4 days before transfer and it's only 7.1   


I'm trying a hot water bottle most nights with a castor oil pack


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just sat in the clinic now waiting to see the consultant. 

So sad, my womb lining has only increased to 7.4mm from 7.1mm on Monday.

I don't know what consultant is going to say. I'm so confused  why isn't it growing?

I'm on 4 tablets of Climaval a day since Monday, 3 a day before that


----------



## Jools111 (Jun 12, 2013)

I would love a lining of 7!!  Mine has never got above 5.9 and I've decided that this is just the way my lining is. The difference between 6 and 7 is 1 tiny millimetre. I've had every drug going, inc Viagra, is acupuncture, natural remedies etc and nothing made a difference - reassure yourself that loads of natural pregnancies probably occur with thin linings but in IVF they obsess about it...

I got a BFP with a lining of 5.8. Sadly had a MC (but it wasn't becusse of that as it was well in double figures by that time having thickened with the pregnancy)

My transfer is Friday and my lining is currently 5.6 so we've just accepted it will never grow, the difference betweent hat and what they like is so minuscule and I have heard a triple line is more important xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry Jools I don't mean to sound ungrateful.

If I don't get it 8mm they are talking of abandoning the cycle


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Saila

Sorry to hear you have thin lining too.

I too have thin lining issues for my FET last year.  From the start of my FET drug protocol-  my clinic put me on progynova orally and vaginally, oestrogen patch, Tamoxifen.  I also L-Arginine supplement, warm pelvic compresses and one beetroot juice drink a day.  5 days before my ET I stopped the Tamoxifen, L-Argine & Beetroot juice drink.  I maintained the warm compresses and stopped on the day of ET.

The information here may not help you presently because you are having ET this friday.  But it will give you something to think about anyway.

My lining never got me beyond 7.2mm.  With Tamoxifen it got my lining to 8.1mm last year and this year got to 9.0mm. Please look into Tamoxifen - is a safe & cheap drug.  It works wonders for thin endometrial lining.  I wish you luck.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Kim  

I'm doing castor oil packs most night which is a warm compress. 

I've been making juices with pineapple, spinach, cucumber, Apple, and other fruit and veg with beetroot in all of them juiced. Usually one beetroot.

They have cancelled ET for Friday and changed it over to Monday... Providing I have an increase in the womb lining on Fridays scan. 

This is my NHS FET I asked if there was anything else I could take or I could do and they said no. Do they need to prescribe the Tamoxifen? Xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Saila,

You could always try to persuade them to go ahead with the transfer if that's what you really want.  It won't be dangerous for them to go ahead with it as long as they have explained to you that they think chances are better with a thicker womb lining.  I managed to persuade my clinic to go ahead with a lining of 5 point something millimetres.  On a further cycle I used Evorel hormone patches in addition to the prognova(?) and that helped.  If you've got quite a few frozen embryos then if I were you I would consider persuading them to go ahead and asking them about using Evorel patches on the nect cycle if you need another cycle.  Also check what their refund policy is for abandoned cycles as mine would only return half the fee for cancelled frozen embryo transfer cycles so that effected how long I would need to wait for another go etc.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Saila,

Over 7 isn't actually that bad.  After chronic unresponsive thin lining I got pregnant with a lining of 7.4mm using GCSF.  I subsequently lost the pregnancy but nothing to do with the lining.  Tamoxifen impo is best used with an FET anyway, but is something you take towards the beginning of the cycle and starts showing its effect best a few days after you stop taking it.  It's still very new really, although tamoxifen has been used for years and years for ovulation induction, and it's generally something the ladies trying it have had to persuade their consultants to let them give it a go.  Piggy backing a natural cycle it transformed my lining from 4.5mm to 7.5mm - the best that had ever been measured for me.  I don't actually know what it was the following month as I wasn't scanned, but waiting to ovulate I had an extra 9 days of growth compared to the previous cycle - the result of which is my 8 week old little boy asleep next to me.  Saying all that, cancelling isn't always a bad thing - some ladies just don't respond very well to synthetic oestrogen and alternatives like a natural FET give very different lining results.  With my history I would proceed at 7mm plus, but if I'd previously achieved more on fresh or natural cycles I would wait and try again with a different method.

Good luck x


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Yes,  I was always best on natural cycle,  no problem with thickness of womb lining naturally or after fresh full IVF (egg collection).  I just did not respond well to the medication used for frozen embryo transfers.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

Thank you all for your responses they have been really encouraging!

I'm being scanned tomorrow at 11:45am by the consultant so fingers crossed it's grown a bit and we can go ahead Monday  

I can't tell you how grateful I am to have your replies and positive stories!

I will keep you posted!!

Thanks

Saila x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck salia

I always had "perfect" lining on all my first six cycles.  It was the one thing that seemed to go right! Even tho it  always bfn or mc-----

Then on IVF 7 my lining was the worst ever - I could not believe it had dropped so much - BUT it was the cycle where 2 stuck nd I'm now 32 weeks with twins.  So you just bever know!!!

Good luck!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That's a really postive story Louisej29! What was your womb lining with that cycle?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Had my scan  lining has increased to 8mm.

Transfer on Monday


----------

